# Homer for Adoption on Long Island, NY



## vol4wild (Dec 9, 2010)

Hello!

Over the summer, while out on a rescue for an injured osprey, the staff at our wildlife hospital found an injured and emaciated white Homing Pigeon. The pigeon had a fractured coracoid and was unable to fly. We brought him back to our hospital and here he has thrived. His coracoid is healed and he is now flighted again. He also has put on substantial weight. 

We don't typically work with any pet birds such as these and now need to find him a loving, permanent home. He is comfortable around people. Right now we have him in a large 10 foot walk in aviary and he loves looking out the window and taking a bath. 

If anyone is interested, please reply to this message. We would love to find him a home with others of his kind. 

Thanks!


----------



## Country84 (Nov 12, 2012)

Do you have any pictures of him? and also would you be willing to ship as long as i pay for the box and shipping?


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

Country84 said:


> Do you have any pictures of him? and also would you be willing to ship as long as i pay for the box and shipping?


That would be nice for you, as you said you wanted some white homers.I would have liked to help out, where they aren't so far, but I'm full up. Hope they will ship. The only problem is that it's so cold outside now. Shipping might not be a great idea. Could always have him flown.............


----------



## Country84 (Nov 12, 2012)

That is true... and my wife will kill me for paying out the butt for air mail on something that has wings haha. Its never stopped me before though, its too bad you cant program their new home into them and just let them fly lol. Anyways I hope hes still available I would LOVE to have him


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

Country84 said:


> That is true... and my wife will kill me for paying out the butt for air mail on something that has wings haha. Its never stopped me before though, *its too bad you cant program their new home into them and just let them fly lol. *Anyways I hope hes still available I would LOVE to have him


That's funny! Wouldn't that be great?


----------



## Country84 (Nov 12, 2012)

Haha it would! After I got my current homers my wife asked if i was going to let them out, and i told her i would let them out after i figured out which ones were the older ones so i know to keep them in. She asked why I had to keep them in and I explained that they would return to the guy I got them from and then heres the good part, she asked "Well, couldn't he just let them back out and let them fly back here?" Good times! haha


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

Country84 said:


> Haha it would! After I got my current homers my wife asked if i was going to let them out, and i told her i would let them out after i figured out which ones were the older ones so i know to keep them in. She asked why I had to keep them in and I explained that they would return to the guy I got them from and then heres the good part, she asked "Well, couldn't he just let them back out and let them fly back here?" Good times! haha



Is she a blonde, by any chance?


----------



## Country84 (Nov 12, 2012)

Honestly, I think so, she colors her hair so often I tend to forget her natural color haha


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

............................


----------



## pigeon george (Aug 7, 2003)

Starting a small coop in east moriches would love to house your homer if your willing to part with or even still have him,George. 631-681-3424


----------

